# Advertising for an egg donor



## bernieg1982 (Apr 20, 2015)

Hi folks,

I was just wondering if any of you have used any websites like ******** to advertise for an egg donor? I have been considering it lately but have no idea ho to go about wording etc..

Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi Bernie 

When I first tried finding a donor I looked online and posted on multiple forums and Pride Angel, it's pretty hard to find an altruistic donor yourself and then to find one who meets your requirements, has good FSH/AMH and in your area is even lower 

If you don't mind me asking what's your reason for looking yourself? Most UK private clinics have huge banks of donors waiting, and clinics abroad too, in the UK they reimburse egg donors £750 so there's much more of an incentive to do it these days 

L x


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Bernieg,

Just wondered whether you have considered other ways to find an egg donor? If you are a private patient, there are quite a few IVF clinics round the country with short or no waiting lists. The other would be to go through somewhere like the London Egg Bank and Altrui who recruit donors for you.

For more help and information I would really recommend getting in touch with the National Gamete Donation Agency who can give you more information about finding an egg donor and what kind of advertising may be effective or appropriate.
http://www.ngdt.co.uk/

Best of luck,
Daisy x

/links


----------



## bernieg1982 (Apr 20, 2015)

Hi, thanks for you replies.

We can't afford to go private at the moment and have seen consultants at St Marys in Manchester and they basically said we would be better to find our own donor.

I have been left with no functioning ovaries after having dermoid cysts hence the need for a donor. I have been looking for almost a year now with no joy. It's so frustrating as all I think about is wanting a baby, I'm driving myself mad!

Bernie


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

What CCG are you under? I was with St Mary's and told I needed donor eggs and was sent away to find one but I managed to transfer funding to Care and cycled there as an NHS patient, they have donors ready and waiting 
Most ccgs have contracts with private clinics but often only let you use them in 'special circumstances' xx


----------



## yoga31 (Jul 8, 2012)

I did the same as lily trasferred funds to CARE. It's a couple of months faff writing emails etc but we'll worth it obviously. 
You are eligible to treatment on the nhs and as your clinical need involves a donor the nhs should be providing you with that. Ie you shouldn't be overlooked or get lost in the system because of your unusual need - the nhs has a duty of care for you.
Good luck


----------



## bernieg1982 (Apr 20, 2015)

We don't have ccg funding as I have a daughter from a previous relationship. We are classed as a childless couple though as not married yet and my other half has no kids so because of where we live we do qualify for nhs treatment but not sure where we old stand with ccg. I have been in touch with Manchester fertility clinic and they would treat us as nhs if we had the funding in place but I don't think we would get it 😕


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Sorry if I'm getting confused but do you have NHS funding or not I can't quite get my head round it, if your CCG are paying for you to cycle with the NHS you should get funding elsewhere? It's the CCG who stipulate the rules not the NHS so you can't get IVF on the NHS without your CCG footing the bill in the first place. I hadn't heard of a rule on being married , I know some ccgs will fund as long as one of you is childless but never heard about the marriage rule 

Which CCG are you under? What have the CCG said that they find couples when one has a child or not? 

L


----------



## bernieg1982 (Apr 20, 2015)

It's not funding that we've been told we have, it's just that the st marys have said they are willing to give us the treatment.

I'm so confused about it all now as when I asked my gp if he could transfer our funding he said we don't actually have funding in place.

I've just found the adress for my local ccg office so I think I will write to them.


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

If you are cycling at St Mary's you will either be paying your own bill as a private patient or if you meet the criteria for assisted conception outlined by your CCG (children/BMI/age/non smoker/length of relationship/time trying etc) then your CCG will cover your bill 

I would call them, my CCG funds if one has a child, my partner does, and they also fund donor treatment and allowed me to transfer to Care or Manchester Fertility

I was under Tameside and Glossop but now I'm under Oldham

Your CCG will email you the criteria over if you ask for it 

L x


----------



## bernieg1982 (Apr 20, 2015)

I think I fit the criteria and you have been very helpful so thank you!

I think I will ring my local ccg as they seem to sound like they are more helpful than my gp!

I spoke to a very nice nurse at Manchester fertility so if I could get transferred there that would be the best Christmas pressie ever!

Thank you again and I will let you know how I get on x


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

No problem 

Mine routinely send ladies to St Mary's so I had to put a a transfer of funding request in to the effective use of resources dept at the CCG to apply to move to Care or Manchester fertility, my GP had to put the request in and sent a supporting letter from St Mary's saying I needed donor eggs and St Mary's had non available 

If you need any more help let me know 

L xx


----------



## bernieg1982 (Apr 20, 2015)

That's pretty much what they got back to me with so I'm going to speak to my gp again about applying for the independent funding thing.


----------

